
Ask HN: How you take notes? - qwertybuttons
while reading books, learning coding, during meeting...
======
Seanny123
MindMup lets me think in a non-linear manner that I require when taking notes.
Also, good photo embedding support. I blog about it here:
[https://medium.com/@seanaubin/mind-maps-for-augmented-
thinki...](https://medium.com/@seanaubin/mind-maps-for-augmented-thinking-
communication-24a7d949388d#.wokfem4a2)

